# To work for family or not



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you guys give family a break or are they treated like any other customer :thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

jvegas said:


> Do you guys give family a break or are they treated like any other customer :thumbsup:


Well… I do a lot of work for members of my wife’s side of the family when I have the time. I don’t mind because they’re nice people, but it is always a loss, since I usually don’t charge for labor and rarely charge for materials unless it’s something out of the ordinary. I think this is just the way it is for most of us when we do work for family members.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Depends which family member. Some are clowns with lots of $$ and deserve to pay, the others I like and will work for free (they pay for parts).


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Mom, dad, and siblings are free others are given a price and referral to a friend.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Family is free.

For "friends", if I can drop my youngest child off at a moments notice in an emergency are free also.

Everyone else goes through the company.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

25 years ago i likes doin stuff on the side for free or money!
friends or family/neighbors.
now i just want to go home!!
watch lifetime television:blink:


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> 25 years ago i likes doin stuff on the side for free or money!
> friends or family/neighbors.
> now i just want to go home!!
> watch lifetime television:blink:


 
That's some good stuff to know, except the Lifetime tee vee stuff.:no:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

what?
you do not like valerie bertanelli and jacklyn smith?????????????:laughing:



milk man said:


> That's some good stuff to know, except the Lifetime tee vee stuff.:no:


----------



## hvac122 (Jun 17, 2009)

Valerie Bertanelli sure does look good these days.

As said it depends on which family member and what they want. I don't do anything for free except for my mom.


----------

